# I did it... He's German ;-)~



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, fantastic job! :adore:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Enjoy your Sangria, you deserve it! He looks really fabulous!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

He looks great!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He looks amazing, you are very talented. You deserve that sangria this is a meticulous cut.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

You did awesome. Love the German style.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Absolutely love this clip. Funny how our tastes can change over time, but I always seem to come back to the German. Someday I hope to have a tintlet silver and white parti male in a nice tidy German... mmmmmmm! 

Your guy is GORGEOUS! 

Rebecca


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Absolutely love this clip. Funny how our tastes can change over time, but I always seem to come back to the German. Someday I hope to have a tintlet silver and white parti male in a nice tidy German... mmmmmmm!
> 
> Your guy is GORGEOUS!
> 
> Rebecca


So true about taste change... I wouldn't put Lola in this trim Bc she has a Tina Turner head that I don't think I can ever part with ? but I kept thinking this would look good on him.

I've always been a fan of fluff but I must say I love this on him. Can't wait for the legs to grow out a bit more.... I keep telling him how pretty he is 

And the bonus is that my two play constantly and Lola feels the need to grab rusty by his tail and ears constantly causing knots so I was forever brushing them out.... Poof! Problem solved ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

What a beautiful poodle!!! Thanks for sharing pictures!! And great job!! I love his coloring too!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Jacamar said:


> Wow, fantastic job! :adore:


Jacamar I need more pictures of your gorgeous poodle too, make a thread please hehehehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He looks soooo nice! I like that he looks 'masculine' but still soft and fluffy!(another lover of fluff here!LOL!)


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I've always liked the German. The most elegant of the short-ear cuts.

He looks great... and u did great!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness! He looks amazing! What a fantastic groom!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks amazing!!!!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Looking good!!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

He looks fantastic! I have wanted to put my Angel in this cut, but when I mentioned it to my mom, she was upset! She was like "How could you cut off her ears!" My mom loves long earred Poodles, lol So, so far I have held off on doing it, but I think it is a great look.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

AngelsMommy said:


> He looks fantastic! I have wanted to put my Angel in this cut, but when I mentioned it to my mom, she was upset! She was like "How could you cut off her ears!" My mom loves long earred Poodles, lol So, so far I have held off on doing it, but I think it is a great look.


When I mentioned wanting to do that clip no one thought it was a good idea....and my kids said NOOOOO lol but after i did it everyone loved it... 

As far as his ears....the first day I did it I loved it... The next day, although I still loved the clip on him I felt bad for having buzzed his ear hair off lol but I got over it fast and I'll be honest... One less tail and ear set to brush and comb daily does NOT hurt my feelings one single 
bit ~


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Jdcollins said:


> When I mentioned wanting to do that clip no one thought it was a good idea....and my kids said NOOOOO lol but after i did it everyone loved it...
> 
> As far as his ears....the first day I did it I loved it... The next day, although I still loved the clip on him I felt bad for having buzzed his ear hair off lol but I got over it fast and I'll be honest... One less tail and ear set to brush and comb daily does NOT hurt my feelings one single
> bit ~
> ...


I did put my Angel in a very short German, which for here is a great idea, and I am so glad that I did. Right afterwards I ended up sick for almost two weeks with food poisoning! Not fun, I couldn't take care of Angel like normal I couldn't walk her or anything. SO my mom would take her for her walks and all other care. So she was happy that she didn't have to do too much brushing or anything. She even admits that Angel looks cute! lol

Angel loves it too! It has been in the 90's and she is staying cooler with the short short ears. Once she got used to them not being long, she thought that they were great! She loves shaking her head and having them fly! 
So for us it has been a great cut! 

Hope yours is doing as well!

Blessings.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Love the look!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
what a great job you did on the German cut!
I have a question about the tail...
In my latest groomer magazine, the poodle competition had about 10 poodle winners, half had naked nails. Also noticed in the latest grooming competition online, that a lot of the poodles also had naked tails. Is this a new style? I've never seen so many shaved and naked tails before. 
I have a shaved tail on my standard and it suits him nicely. Easier to maintain and it looks so nice.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

It's not a new style but you will def see a lot of poodles in the German clip at grooming competitions these days.... It calls for shaved ears and tail... Most likely that's what you saw. I'm no expert but idk of another competition poodle trim besides then German that calls for a shaved tail... I missed his ear hair at first but it's so easy to maintain and my Lola has enough ear and tail her for both of them







;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
The foster dogs that I care for typically have bunny tails and i'm finding that keeping the tails shaved instead of trying to create the illusion of a tail works out best.
Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## thegoodearth (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful! I love this clip. You did a really good job.


----------

